# Don't Starve!



## Nine Bob Note (May 4, 2013)

Just downloaded after seeing a few records from one of the Age of Empires II commentators (zeroempires) I subscribe to on Youtube. Chase around the map looking for basic items and food, build tools, start camps, research techs etc. Nothing too original, but it's nicely put together. I get a distinct whiff of Toejam & Earl 

So far, so impressed.

£11.99 via Steam.


----------



## Cid (May 16, 2013)

Yep, downloaded yesterday and had a quick go. Nicely steep learning curve... Same sense of bewilderment and urgency you get when you first start minecraft.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 21, 2013)

The main trick is definately to plan for the first winter (having a full heart and stomach to begin with, having a non-seasonal food supply like rabbits, keeping warm and finding a way of staying sane). If you can survive that, it's usually a case of surviving the time-delayed mob attacks which increase as time goes on.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 12, 2015)

Just arrived on iOS. Couldn't get into it on desktop. But have had a cracking few runs in the last day or two.

Won't be going back in the sinkhole until considerably better prepared!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 12, 2015)

I've never been a huge fan of the caves, but they're not so bad. Obviously light is the key issue, but there are dimly lit areas down there that are less dangerous, plus if you're lucky you might get the base camp boon (the resources along with a skeleton) which'll come with a fridge and some nice midgame loot.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 15, 2015)

mrs quoad said:


> Just arrived on iOS. Couldn't get into it on desktop. But have had a cracking few runs in the last day or two.
> 
> Won't be going back in the sinkhole until considerably better prepared!



How are you surviving, if I may ask? I'm a dedicated Don't Starve fanboy, so I'm prolly gonna annoy you forever now that I know you're a fan 

I'm very much of the view that the playing of this game CAN be largely prescribed, despite procedural-generation, and I'M gonna keep playing until I crack it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 15, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> How are you surviving, if I may ask? I'm a dedicated Don't Starve fanboy, so I'm prolly gonna annoy you forever now that I know you're a fan
> 
> I'm very much of the view that the playing of this game CAN be largely prescribed, despite procedural-generation, and I'M gonna keep playing until I crack it.


I was up at 02:10 this morning to go walking in the Lakes, and spent all of yesterday prepping. 

So, tbh, this has not been top of my priority list for the last day or so, but promise I'll update when I get round to it! 

Delays also increasingly likely, due to release of This War of Mine and a new Rodeo Warhammer game on iOS


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 18, 2015)

Dying a lot


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm not sure what advice I could give you at this stage - I mean there are strategies for most of the problems you'll encounter but you're not necessarily ready for them now.

For now I'd say have a good look around - explore the map (I usually trace the contours, doing do takes about seven days) and how its put together. There is usually a central location that everything else branches off (a rough star shape) so this is _usually _a good location for your base, at least you can drop your resources off here whilst exploring and build your science/alchemy machines here. Don't feel the need to go back to a central location every night - you don't need to. Look for the brick road, this is typically near the centre and comes with various goodies - chester's ibone is always next to it, as are a cluster of frog ponds that are a good summer-only source of food and defence against dogs. Often you'll find the king of the pigs at one end of this road. I like to build my base _along _this road, rather than in a circle around the campfire. When you find the quarry, spend a day and a night mining up lots of stone and gold - enough to get your base off the ground, before continuing to explore.

Keep your inventory in order - always have a pile each of wood, grass, flint and twigs on you, that way you'll never be caught in the dark, freeze in the winter or be unable to craft an emergency tool/weapon. Always carry a log suit that you can swap with your backpack when danger is near, and carry a spear on your hotbar, not in the backpack or you may not be able to get to it if you accidently put the armour on first.

Learn where you can get food from and how this changes in the winter, get this right and you won't starve. Plants and berries won't grow, but any carrots you haven't picked yet will still be there. Rabbits are easy to catch and are available all-year-round.

Then we have defence - where are the beefalo, and how many of them are there? They make for a good defence against dog attacks, so you prolly wanna be close by them when these are due (every 7-10 days is typical). As a last resort, where is the nearest wormhole? Hostile mobs will never follow you through one (at least in vanilla) just remember they may remain on the other side.

Once you've grasped the basics you can start looking at how friendly/neutral/emeny mobs can be used to your advantage


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 22, 2016)

£0.79 on iOS atm


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 19, 2016)

And currently on open beta on android.


----------

